# Die besten Horror-Schockmomente in PC-und Konsolenspielen



## Pokerclock (20. Dezember 2007)

Der Thread-Titel sagt alles aus. Von welchem Horror-Game wurdet ihr mal so richtig geschockt? Was hat euch mal so richtig zum schwitzen gebracht?

Da eventuell ein kleiner *Spoiler-Alarm* besteht, bitte ich das *Spiel* und die *Plattform* etwas hervorzuheben. Man will ja anderen nicht den Schockmoment verderben.

Es kann ruhig ausführlich und etwas ausschweifend sein.

*Silent Hill 3 (PS2)*

Die Schocker-Reihe schlecht hin. Normalerweise schockt mich nicht viel. Auch nicht die Spiele, die immer wieder das Hauptthema einer Jugendschutzdebatte bilden. Aber da gabs eine Szene in dem Spiel die hatte es schon in sich.

Man ist mal wieder als Spielfigur Heather im städtischen Krankenhaus von Silent Hill unterwegs. Das Szenario ist typisch. Schimmelige Fliesen oder gleich ein rostiger Stahlgitterboden. Die Wände haben eine schleimige rosa-fleischige Gestalt angenommen und die Geräusche machen einem auch klar, dass man nicht an der Ostsee ist.

Der letzte Speicherpunkt liegt schon 2 Stunden zurück aber man geht trotzdem weiter in den nächsten Raum zur Linken. 

Der Raum sieht recht "normal" aus (Fliesen, Schimmel etc.). Die Sicht des Spielers ist zunächst auf die Eingangstür gerichtet. Als man in den Raum rein läuft sieht man den Rest des Raumes. Die Gegenüberliegende Wand ist ein Riesiger Spiegel, der den gesamten Raum + Spielfigur zeigt. Auf der rechten Seite an der Spiegelwand ist eine Art Wanne.

Als Spieler denkt man sich: "Tja ganz nett, aber noch nicht mal Muni, was'n dreck." Und geht wieder raus.

Aber was ist das? Die Tür geht nicht mehr auf. Okeyyy? Was jetzt?

  Also wieder zurück zum Spiegel, um eine kleine Übersicht zu bekommen. Das Spiegelbild vom gesamten Raum sieht plötzlich so anders aus und verändert sich weiter. Irgendwie kriecht da so schwarzes Zeug am Boden und an den Wänden herum. Aber hier bei der Spielfigur ist nix zu sehen. Das schwarze Zeug verschwindet schließlich in der Wanne im Spiegelbild und übrig bleibt der Raum mit einer ziemlich zombiehaft aussehenden Spielfigur.

  Hübscher Spaß denkt man sich jetzt und will wieder zurück zur Tür, die wahrscheinlich wieder offen ist. 

  Aber denkste! Es geht weiter. Man geht wieder zurück zum Spiegel und sieht plötzlich das schwarze Zeug aus dieser Wanne wieder herauslaufen. Nur diesmal nicht im Spiegel sondern hier bei mir!

  Das schwarze Zeug verteilt sich im ganzen Raum. Das Game-Pad fängt an zu vibrieren, was ein Zeichen von abnehmender Gesundheit ist. Man denkt sofort an das nicht gespeicherte Spiel und 2 Stunden, die man umsonst gespielt hat. Schnell einen Gesundheitsdrink geschmissen (bei mir war es der vorletzte). Die ersten Flüche kommen bereits aus meinem Mund. Der Raum wird immer dunkler, man sieht kaum noch was und versucht zu erahnen, wo die Tür war. Der letzte Drink wird geschmissen. Man hämmert auf das Game-Pad aber die Tür ist immer noch verschlossen. 

  Aber dann zum Glück! Die Tür geht wieder auf man ist draußen.

  Natürlich war es in Echtzeit wesentlich spannender, als es jetzt so nüchtern herunterzuerzählen. Aber wer sich die Szene ausgedacht hat, der war echt krank!


----------



## EGThunder (20. Dezember 2007)

Resident Evil 1 für PC.

Der Flur rechts (vom Eingang in das Herrenhaus) nachdem Raum mit der Figur in der Mitte wo man die Karte vom Haus EG-1 findet. Das Spiel ist schon weit fortgeschritten.

Man geht in diesen Flur ohne schlimme Gedanken, denn den Flur ist man ja bestimmt schon 20x lang gelaufen und dann auf einmal sind da diese wirklich richtig ekligen Spinnen.

Ich hab mich da wirklich so erschrocken das ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen bin und hatte ne Gänsehaut bis zum geht nicht mehr. Erst dieses komische poltern der Achtbeiner und dann der Anblick, da war wirklich erstmal Sense.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich kein großer Fan bin von den Achtbeinern!

EG


----------



## exa (20. Dezember 2007)

FEAR, PC

Man klettert in einem Keller herum, in dem Wasser steht, nun die totale Stille, man hört die Schritte auf dem Gitterrost, und eine leises Plätschern, und sieht die Lichtspiele des Wassers...

Schön und gut, normale Kelleratmosphäre, man denkt an nix böses und geht zu der Leiter, die vor einem weiter runter führt, man steht vor ihr, drückt die passende taste zu klettern und kriegt den Schock seines Lebens, als die Sicht sich dreht, und ein kleines unheimliches Mädchen (the ring-like) mit rotem Kleid vor einem steht (da wo man gerade noch selbst gestanden hat!!!...natürlich mit passender schockakustik) und dann in zeitlupe zerfällt...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klar DOOM3 ist so ein Spiel. Alleine im Dunkeln mit Kopfhörern zocken  
voll Paranoia-Alarm, nach ein paar Minuten renn man nur noch durch die Räume und guckt sich panisch um und man hört immer irgendwelche komischen Geräusche wie Knarzen und Schreie. Herrlich was ich mir bei dem Spiel ins Hemd gemacht habe 
MFG


----------



## Maggats (21. Dezember 2007)

resident evil 2 auf der psone, im polizeirevier? wo auf einmal diese zombie hände durch die zugenagelten fenster kommen. ich wußte zwar nach dem 1000sten mal durchspielen das die kommen, trotzdem immer wieder erschrocken, ansonsten kann ich mich an keine schrechmomente erinnern


----------



## MiNtriX (21. Dezember 2007)

Doom3 und Quake4
gibs jetzt ja schon für 10 pro spiel ^^


----------



## memphis@Mg (21. Dezember 2007)

Wie schon exa sagt FEAR also IM dunklen nachts mit 5.1kopfhörer MUSIK an richtig laut!! es gab stellen im spiel wo ich eine pause machen musste weil mein herz erstmal wieder runterkommen musste ich bin sonst kaum schreckhaft oder so aber die story das vertiefte spielen.............. DOOM3 is da nen lacher nur billig aus dem schatten kommende zombies oder in den rücken teleportierte gegner hat mich klat gelassen!

und sonst WÜRDE mir nur fear einfallen konsole ni gezockt!


----------



## der_schnitter (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mal in *Half Life 2* in Ravenholm laut aufgeschrien und bin aufgesprungen,als ein Zombie kam...aber Doom 3 hab ich überlebt


----------



## exa (21. Dezember 2007)

falls ihr die scene mal sehen wollt, hier is sie, ich hab mich mit dem wasser getäuscht...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFXrxm0vw5I&feature=related


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. Dezember 2007)

@ exa
ähm das war ja überhaupt nicht gruselig, ich hab mich nirgends, auch nur im Ansatz erschreckt...


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich kenne die Szenen aus FEAR. Vieles wiederholt sich aber. Ich kann mich aber noch eine erinnern aus dem ersten Add-ON. Man steigt eine Leiter hinauf völlig Nichtsahnend, weil man weiß das in Röhren und auf Leitern nix passiert. Plötzlich am Ende der Leiter schaut Alma einen direkt an. Das schockt!

EDIT

Generell kann ich zu mir sagen, dass mich im Grunde nur dann Szenen geschockt haben, die fast vollkommen ohne Blut und Fleischfetzen stattfanden. > Blair Witch Projekt

Vollkommen abgestumpft und verroht und wahrscheinlich ein Fall für den Jugendschutz, auch wenn ich aus dem Alter draußen bin


----------



## Triple-Y (21. Dezember 2007)

ist ganz lange her... 
zu Zeiten als ich noch einen 386er hatte und ein Noname Karate Spiel spielte. 
Leider war der PC sehr langsam und deshalb reagierte mein Kämpfer oft sehr verzögert was mich schlußendlich dazu veranlasste die Tastatur zu zerhämmmern und in ihre einzelteile zu zerlegen. 
das war ein harter Tag


----------



## Homer (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich schließe mich an FEAR  hat mich echt oft geschockt besonders die Momente wo man an den Leitern in neue Räume klettert plötzlich steht da jemand  das schockt einfach


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. Dezember 2007)

Für dieses Jahr eindeutig Platz 1. : wie schlecht NFS Pro Street geworden ist 
MFG
und frohes Fest


----------



## RoXA (23. Dezember 2007)

Condemned einfach Hammer die Schockmomente in diesen GAME
muss man als Horror Fanatiker gesehen haben


----------



## y33H@ (25. Dezember 2007)

Ein Bluescreen bei Titan Quest v1.01 samt krankhaft lautem Fiepen 
Da hats mich bald vom Stuhl gerissen, da kommt nix ran^^

Wobei FEAR echt böse war teils.

cYa


----------



## Chybo (25. Dezember 2007)

Muss mich bei FEAR anschliessen. Jedoch nicht die Szene die die anderen meinten.

Bei einer Szene in diesem Spiel muss man durch einen Kanal schleichen. Bzw. ein Schacht. Man sieht ein paar lichtspiele, es ist dunkel und man kann nur Bewegungen erahnen. Wie immer, wenn irgendwas mit Alma passiert, flackert das HUD auf. Man schaut panisch nach vorne, denkt sich nichts, kriecht weiter durch den schacht in richtung licht. Auf einmal, ein Geräusch ertönt hinter dir! Man dreht sich um und Alma, das kleine Kind im Kleid "klettert" auf dich zu. So vorzustellen wie z.B. in The ring. Die bewegungen der Verfluchten Frau. Total abgehackt und ekelhaft als würden ihre Gelenke "klemmen". Buäh :o ich hab mich erschrocken, ersma n magazin drauf verballert bis sie verschwunden war.

Im ersten moment eben ein Schock!


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. Dezember 2007)

Das ist die Szene die Pokerclock beschrieben hat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkYtflr1KsM&feature=related

In Doom 3 (+Addon) gibt es durchaus einige "hübsche" Szenen, Aliens vs. Predator 2 (+Addon) ist ebenfalls recht gelungen. Da hört man über Funk mehrmals Durchsagen wie "Oh Gott, da ist etwas" ... "Ich nähere mich"... und dann "Es ist nur ein Schuh!"  
#1 ist aber IMHO Condemned, der mehrstündige Speedrun ist einen Blick wert


----------



## simons700 (25. Dezember 2007)

Stalker, PC (natürlich)
Wenn man in diesem unterirdischen Labor ist und da kommen auf einmal diese unsichtbaren Zombies auf dich zu gesprungen. 
Ich bin ja eigentlich auch kein großer Fan von Angstshootern aber Stalker hab ich ausprobiert und bis zu diesem Level hat´s mit auch ganz gut gefallen weil man da auch manchmal Gegenstände sammeln muss (I<3 Rollenspiele)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Dezember 2007)

mir reicht schon ravenholm in HL2


----------



## bArrA (30. Dezember 2007)

Kann simons700 nur anschließen, in dem Level war der Grußelfaktor schon recht hoch^^..man hört einfach immer nur das gegrunze diesre viecher und und plötzlich stehn se vor einem 

Zu FEAR muss ich sagen das ich mich gar nicht erschreckt hab...vllt ma kurz am anfang... aber schon nach ein zwei Stunden merkt, hört, und sieht man es wenn was grußliges passieren soll. Dann hab ich mich iwie nie erschreckt. Trotzdem ein klasse spiel, hatte lange nich mehr so viel spaß wie bei dem.

Jo und wie ob schon genannt AvP2 is ab und zu auch recht grußlig, oder besser gesagt es hat schreckmomente. Wenn man zum Beispiel als mensch alleine durch ne base läuft, das Licht aus, die Taschenlampe gerade ausgegangen...plötzlich flackert es auf die Taschenlampe springt wieder an und son scheiß alien fliegt grad auf einen zu. Da bin ich dann doch relativ oft zusammen gezuckt ^^


----------



## STF (2. Januar 2008)

Servus Extreme-Community!

Also bei mir gab es früher schon Spiele die mich geschockt haben, aber heute wohl nicht mehr:

- Elvira 1 - Mistress of the Dark (Amiga 500)

- Waxworks (Amiga 500)

- Ultima Underworld (PC)

. Ravenloft (PC)

- Shadowcaster (PC)

- Sherlock Holmes (PC; Grafikadventure) weiß leider nicht mehr den genauen Namen

- Manche Szenen bei Monkey Island 1 & Indiana Jones 3 (Amiga 500 & PC

- Resident Evil (PS)

- Stellen bei Doom 1, Hexen, Heretic, Rise of the Triad (PC)

- Bei Thief 3: Deadly Shadows gab es (für mich) auch solche Schockmomente.


Aber wie gesagt das war früher. Meist bedingt durch Musik, Aufgabe & Grafik. 
Atmosphäre ist das Stichwort.
Ich habe bestimmt noch ein paar vergessen.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (3. Januar 2008)

kann mich simons700 und bArrA wegen STALKER, ich verusch mal eine Szene nachzuerzählen die mich geschockt hat: 
Man ist in unterirrdischen Laboren in denen es teilweise ziemlich finster ist und man nur seine Taschenlampe hat. Ich laufe grade in einen Raum hinein und höre einen lauten aber trotzdem irgendwie gedämpften Schrei wie von etwas schaurrigem eben. Ich drehe mich sofoert in die Richtung aus der das Geräusch kam, nur eine verlassene Ecke. Der Raum war nicht groß und auch hell. Ich schaue mich trotzdem ganz genau in diesem Raum um, aber da ist nichts. Nach einer Minute umschauens und horchens schleiche ich mich dann ausdem Raum und dann plötzlich wieder dieses Geräusch, nur diesmal lauter. Ich bleibe stehen und schaue in den dunklen Gang vor mir und leuchte mit der Taschenlampe immer wieder über die ganze Länge des Ganges aber da ist immer noch nichts.
Dann gehe ich weiter und komme in einen großen, stockfinsteren Raum mit vielen Säulen. Ich nehme schon mal die Schrotflinte raus um auch ungenau schißen zukönnen. Dann schleiche ich mich langsam los, immer an der Wand entlang und mit der Taschenlampe alles absuchend. Ich bleibe immer wieder stehen weil die Schatten der Säulen immer wieder so ausehne als würde sich da etwas bewegen. Dann plötzlich ganz dicht neben mir höre ich diesen Schrei wieder.....Ich drehe mich sofort um und schieße einfach blindlings auf irgendetwas, aber dann sehe ich da ist nichts. Leuchte noch einmal um mich, immer noch nichts obwohl ich sicher bin das hier etwas ist. Ich denke mir dann, das Vieh krieg ich ja wohl klein, lad die Schrotflinte nach und bewege mich in die Mitte des Raumes, immer wieder um mich schauend. Dann sehe ich eine Schatten grad am Rand meines Lichtkegels wieder in der Dunkelheit hinter einer Säule verschwinden, ich verusche das zu verfolgen aber nichts da ist immer noch nichts, aber ich bin mir doch sicher da ist etwas.....
Dann gehe ich den Raum ab immer wieder höre ich Geräusche aber immer ganz schnell an verschidenen Stellen im Raum. Dann plötzlich springt etwas mich von der Seite an ich ziele und bämmmm. Aber es ist plötzlich weg. Ich trehe mich wieder in alle Richtungen, nix.... Doch dann mitten in meinem Lichtkegel sehe ich diese Bewegungen und denke nur noch: Jetzt bist du dran und schieße beide einmal und treffe. Das Ding wird sichtbar eins dieser scheiß Viecher... Dann schieße ich noch mal und treffe wieder und das Ding sinkt direkt vor mir zusammen.....

Hoffentlich konnte ich ein bisschen die Spannung und den Horror vermitteln  Jedenfalls war mein Puls darauf "leicht" höher und ich musste mich erstmal sammeln, aber sonst gab es so Erlebnisse nicht nochmal


----------



## STF (3. Januar 2008)

Ja, bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R. diese Bloodsucker haben meinen Puls auch des öfteren mal strapaziert. 
Vor allem als ich mit einer Mod gespielt habe und die Viecher dann auf einmal auch ganz am Anfang im Lager, bei dem Händler, aufgetaucht sind als ich damit überhaupt nicht gerechnet hatte.
Auch als ich das Game zum ersten mal gespielt habe und kurz vor dem ersten Levelwechsel war. 
Ich hatte mich etwas zu lange umgesehen und es ist derweil Nacht (im Spiel & im RL) geworden. Ich laufe schön gemütlich Richtung LKW & BMP und schaue ob es auf der Ladefläche des LKWs nicht irgendwas zum mitnehmen gibt. 
Da war leider nix, also wieder absteigen und nach links.
In dem Moment kommt so ein Bandit um die Ecke und leuchtet mir mit seiner Stirnlampe voll ins Gesicht... Puh... Da habe ich auch ganz schön Panik gehabt. 

Ich glaube meine Maus hat schon fast angefangen zu quicken, so fest hab ich die umklammert. 

Klar, bei F.E.A.R, Condemned & Doom³ gabs auch mal kurze Schockmomente, aber das hielt sich eigentlich in Grenzen, da vorhersehbar bzw. es fast immer nach dem Gleichen Schema ablief.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. September 2008)

Ich wunder mich wieso keiner die Project Zero-Reihe erwähnt
Ich hab den 2. Teil, und ich kann euch sagen DAS ist Psycho^^

Da die Tussi nur so lahm gehen kann, hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich das Spiel zu nem Ego-Shooter umwandel.
Ich hab einfach die Kamera genommen, und bin während dem Durchgucken gelaufen, aber das war ein Fehler...

Ich bin vor Angst fast 2 mal gestorben, als plötzlich ein Geist vor mir auftauchte, und ich ihn  schnell ablichten musste.


----------



## maGic (29. September 2008)

Doom3 und Fear, Stalker Schadow of chernobly.

Komischerweise finde ich FeAR langweilig. Am besten ist Doom 3
Stalker erzeugt Schock für nur kurze Zeit.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. September 2008)

Chybo schrieb:


> Muss mich bei FEAR anschliessen. Jedoch nicht die Szene die die anderen meinten.
> 
> Bei einer Szene in diesem Spiel muss man durch einen Kanal schleichen. Bzw. ein Schacht. Man sieht ein paar lichtspiele, es ist dunkel und man kann nur Bewegungen erahnen. Wie immer, wenn irgendwas mit Alma passiert, flackert das HUD auf. Man schaut panisch nach vorne, denkt sich nichts, kriecht weiter durch den schacht in richtung licht. Auf einmal, ein Geräusch ertönt hinter dir! Man dreht sich um und Alma, das kleine Kind im Kleid "klettert" auf dich zu. So vorzustellen wie z.B. in The ring. Die bewegungen der Verfluchten Frau. Total abgehackt und ekelhaft als würden ihre Gelenke "klemmen". Buäh :o ich hab mich erschrocken, ersma n magazin drauf verballert bis sie verschwunden war.
> 
> Im ersten moment eben ein Schock!



hab fear auch gezockt, und ich kann mir iwie net vorstellen, wie man bei dem spiel sich nix denken kann xD

weis nimma ob dad bei fear war, oder bei nem anderen spiel, 

aufjeden falls geht man da durch so ne halle.... und für jeden schritt, den man macht, kommen 3 weitere... denke mir erst, wird wohl der hall sein ... und wie immer in horrostreifen/spielen flackert das licht und es eerhellt nur spärlich... gehe weiter und auf einmal merk ich, (dank 5.1 ) dass die schritte von hinter mir kommen... drehe mich um, aber da is nix..
da hab ich mir gedacht F*** was kommt jetz *schlotter* drehe mich wieder um gehe weiter... wieder hinter mir: *tock *tock*. erneut dreh ich mich um, nix.... will weitergehen, licht flackert geht kurz aus und dann wieder an: Auf einmal steht dieses mädchen vor mir.... SCHOCK ^^
bin wirklich fast vom stuhl gefallen ^^


----------



## Honk53 (30. September 2008)

bei mir wars F.E.A.R. 
kommt besonders gut wenn mans in einem dunklen zimmer spielt und alleine ist^^


----------



## Fabian (30. September 2008)

bei fear gabs mehrere Szenen,wo man den Shock fast so wie in real gespürt hat.
Das herz wast usw
Als ich das erste mal Gothic 1 gespielt hab,ging ich nichtsahnend durch diese kelien unterführung,auf einmal springt mich enn Wolf von oben an.
Hab mich zwar erschreckt,musste dan aber tierisch lachen weil diese Szene eigentlich echt läpsch war


----------



## gen-X (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich schließe mich den meisten an, obwohl ich von FEAR nur die Demo gezockt habe. Wo man dort die Leiter runterklettert und sich natürlich dazu umdrehen muss und auf einmal dieses Miststück vor einem steht...alter Schwede 

Resident Evil 1 gabs auch was eher billiges, aber das hat mich vom Hocker gehauen. Relativ weit am Anfang geht man durch so einen langen Gang mit Fenstern an der linken Seite nach draußen...nichtsahnend marschier ich da lang und auf einmal *klirr* springen diese Zombieköter durch das Fenster...ich hab fast den Controller zerquetscht, weil ich mich so erschrocken hab *g*


----------



## DenniRauch (1. Oktober 2008)

Was ich immer sehr geil finde ist wenn einen die Entwickler in Sicherheit wahren.
z.B. in Resident Evil 2 als man als Claire von Mr.X verfolgt wird. Da läuft man zum 10. mal durch den selben Gang und dann kracht auf einmal der Typ durch die Wand und will einem ans Leder.

Man geht automatisch davon aus das wenn vorhin nix da war dann ist's jetzt genau so. Wenn diese Regel gebrochen wird gibt's die geilten Schocks.


----------



## uuodan (1. Oktober 2008)

Dino Crisis war ebenfalls durchaus heftig.


----------



## Flotter Geist (4. Oktober 2008)

Doom 3,im Höllen Level,man geht durch einen gang macht eine Tür auf und plötzlich steht so ein riesiger Hellknight vor dir........

Fear,die momente wo Alma einen besucht


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber kommt der thread nicht der umfrage nach dem besten horrorspiel gleich? ich weiß jetzt nicht, welcher neuer ist.

Nur mal fürs junge Volk:
Alien vs Predator (2) als Marine. Mehr angst und Panik kann kein spiel erzeugen

Fear war recht langweilig, zu offensichtlich
Doom 3 auch.
Silent Hill dagegen super vom schocken her. einfach grausig das ganze teil
Stalker bei nacht, auch schon gruselig.
Natürlich alles immer nachts mit sorround sound, so weit es geht


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber kommt der thread nicht der umfrage nach dem besten horrorspiel gleich? ich weiß jetzt nicht, welcher neuer ist.



Dieser Thread ist der Ältere von beiden. Jedoch haben sich im neueren so viele Posts angesammelt, dass man beide hat stehen lassen, glaube ich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Oktober 2008)

Doom 3 fand ich insgesamt nicht soooo gruselig, dafür war es zu actionreich. Aber es gab eine Szene im Spiel, da hatte ich mich so dermaßen erschreckt. Als man ganz am Anfang des Spieles durch einen dunklen Gang geht, kurz vor der Treppe steht und dann urplötzlich ein Imp da unter der Treppe hervorspringt. In dem Moment bin ich so zusammengezuckt und hab meine Maus voll nach hinten gerissen. Boah, dachte mein Herz bleibt stehen


----------



## Grey (7. Oktober 2008)

Resident Evil 1-3 - da hab ich mich an jeder zweiten Ecke erschrocken oder gefürchtet. Silent Hill war ebenso (1/2) - sind ja auch nicht umsonst Survival-Horror Spiele. Sowas haut X-Mal mehr rein, als irgendwelche Shooter. Die Essenz von Horror ist primär das eigene Leben - und wenn man weiß, dass die letzte Schreibmaschine 3 Stockwerke entfernt ist und man eh schon auf einem Bein lahmt, dann haut selbst jeder Zombie mehr rein als irgendein kleines Mädchen, das aus dem Kindergarten geflohen ist und einem bis an die Zähne bewaffneten Soldaten gegenüber steht. 

FEAR hatte auf jeden Fall geile Momente, aber rückblickend und im Anbetracht der Bandbreite an anderen Spielen siedelt es sich im Aspekt des Horrors doch eher weiter unten an. 

Von reinen Shootern her war Alien vs. Predator (sowohl 1 als auch 2) schon gut dabei, so wie The Suffering. Oder auch Condemned - wesentlich derber als FEAR. 

Bin gespannt, was Dead Space Ende des Monats bringt.


----------



## Bjoern (9. Oktober 2008)

RoXA schrieb:


> Condemned einfach Hammer die Schockmomente in diesen GAME
> muss man als Horror Fanatiker gesehen haben



Die schockierendste Stelle kam für mich im Spiel ganz ohne "Gegner" aus. Im verlassenen Kaufhaus, wenn man plötzlich von einem Moment zum nächsten von den Schaufenster-Puppen umringt ist. Total kranke Atmosphäre das Spiel


----------



## cyphermax (15. Mai 2009)

Mei n ultimativer Schockmoment war bei Resident Evil (PS) als im Herrenhaus,in diesem langen Gang,plötzlich diese zwei Drecksköter durch die Scheibe sprangen.
Isch sach eusch......zweehunnat Bulz haddä isch,döööö!
Ich weiß nicht wie weit mein Gamepad geflogen ist.
Fande die Resi-Reihe eh toll.
Alien vs Predator war auch sehr toll.


----------



## Equilibrium (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich schliess mich mal der F.E.A.R. Fraktion an, da hats mich manhmal echt zerissen wenn man plötzlich in diese glutroten Augen von Alma schauen musste.

F.E.A.R. 2 fand ich auch klasse....ganz besonders die Szenen in der Schule,oder war es das Krankenhaus?!... Licht an, aus, an ja vorhersehbar das jetzt was passiert, aber trotzdem hatte ich Putenpelle.

nicht zu vergessen Dead Space da waren auch so einige leckerbissen dabei, die mich fast vom Stuhl gehauen haben.


----------



## maGic (15. Mai 2009)

Doom3 schocken ordentlich aber nur anfangs,

meine Arbeitskollege hat Doom3 gezocken, zufällig tippe jemand auf ihre Schulter und auf bildschirm gleichtzeitig Schockmonent, er erschrack so sehr, dass er ihre Mauskabeln zerrisst.

Stalker ebenfalls auch aber nur in Tunnel und Nacht


----------



## Xrais (15. Mai 2009)

also das gruseligste game war bei mir Silent hill Homecoming , eine wirklich derbe atmo wo ich schon mehrere schock momente hatte und auch die levels waren einfach nur krank und verstörend


----------



## Flotter Geist (17. Mai 2009)

DenniRauch schrieb:


> Was ich immer sehr geil finde ist wenn einen die Entwickler in Sicherheit wahren.
> z.B. in Resident Evil 2 als man als Claire von Mr.X verfolgt wird. Da läuft man zum 10. mal durch den selben Gang und dann kracht auf einmal der Typ durch die Wand und will einem ans Leder.
> 
> Man geht automatisch davon aus das wenn vorhin nix da war dann ist's jetzt genau so. Wenn diese Regel gebrochen wird gibt's die geilten Schocks.


 

Jo ,der Typ war verdammt übel


----------



## Bang0o (21. Mai 2009)

blutsauger in stalker


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

dark project - der meisterdieb... der klassiker ^^ da gabs diese roten skelletritter deren ketten laut rasselnd immer näher kamen... du hast dich nur verstackt und gebetet... der hammer das spiel


----------



## iceman650 (25. September 2009)

also auch ich finde FEAR einfach nur derbst.
kann ich nur mit lauter musik (bloodhound gang ist super dafür) ohne game-sound zocken und dann auch nur höchstens eine viertel stunde.


----------



## BigBubby (25. September 2009)

uhh haa eine ganz empfindliche natur


----------



## Doney (26. September 2009)

naja fear find ich nich so schlimm... finds eher enttäuschend... aber ich hab noch dich teil 2 gespielt oO wer weiß...


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2009)

F.E.A.R. ist ein grandioses Game, für mich ein Meisterwerk - 10 mal besser als Doom 3 und andere Horror-Shooter. Die Inszenierung spielt da die Musik, nicht der Horror allein.


----------



## iceman650 (26. September 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> uhh haa eine ganz empfindliche natur



ich finds nur grauenhaft, wenn du rumläufst, nichts passiert und plötzlich irgendwelche zermetzelten sachen ins bild flackern...


----------



## Vi77u (27. September 2009)

Diese Art von Spielen muss die Sinne überreizen, sonst sitzt man nur vor Langeweile sabbernd vor dem Bildschirm. Ergo: Gute Grafik, noch besserer Sound und winkliges Gelände. Dead Space ist zur Zeit mein Favourit. Das Spiel beinhaltet all das.


----------



## cookiebrandt (27. September 2009)

Ich kann mich zu den *Resident Evil*-Teilen nur anschließen. Teil 1 - man läuft relativ am Anfang durch einen Gang, und ein Hund kommt durch das Fenster gesprungen. Schock. Aber getötet, ist ja der Anfang. Um die Ecke laufen. BAM! Hund kommt durchs Fenster gesprungen  Oder auch das schon erwähnte Resident Evil 2 mit den Armen der Zombies durch die zugenagelten Fenster (die beiden ähneln sich ziemlich )

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (27. September 2009)

iceman650 schrieb:


> ich finds nur grauenhaft, wenn du rumläufst, nichts passiert und plötzlich irgendwelche zermetzelten sachen ins bild flackern...



Genau das fand ich, war das problem des spiels. wie ich hier schon schrieb.

Fear läuft so:
Musik -> Feinde kommen
Musik aus -> Etwas tauch auf
Musik aus, langer gang -> Elma steht am Ende, eventuell kommt sie auf einen zu

Wenn man das im Hinterkopf hat (spätestens nach 1h spielzeit merkt man es), wird das spiel plötzlich ein 0 8 15 shooter


----------



## PainBringer1 (3. Oktober 2009)

FEAR, PC

wenn auf einmal ein lkw auf einer engen straße auftaucht


----------



## Doney (4. Oktober 2009)

ich vermiss in solchen spielen so einfach laute zusammenhangslose BAM!-effekte... wenn mans am geringsten erwartet... einfach ma so man dreht sich um und fetzt dir ne horrorfratze ins gesicht natürlich mit passendem in-de-ecke-hau-schock-sound

hab sowas schon oft in spielen angedeutet gesehn aber nie so richtig an der grenze zwischen gut und böse... ich find wo horror drauf steht sollte auch hardcore-horror drin sein...

warum entwickeln die nicht einfach mal ein absolutes hardcore-game... das würde doch allein schion gekauft werden weil jeder kerl der welt seinen mut auf die probe stellen wollen würde... jeder will doch wissen wie hart er wirklich is^^... ich wette das wärn riesen erfolg...


----------



## rabit (5. Oktober 2009)

Cryostasis echt gruselig!


----------



## A3000T (5. Oktober 2009)

In Fallout 3 gibts diese widerlichen Ghule. Die erschrecken mich jedesmal. Will man am PC ein Hackepeterbrötchen verdrücken, aufeinmal kommt sone Visage aus der Dunkelheit gehüpft. Hatte erstaunlicherweise sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit meinem Hackebrötchen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2009)

Mich haben diese unsichtbaren Schlägertypen aus F.E.A.R. immer brutalst erschrocken... Wie ich diese Gegner gehasst habe^^


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (8. Oktober 2009)

Der Bloodsucker bei Stalker im Untergrund...uhhh. auch die X Labs waren sehr gruselig.

RTCW die Katakomben...


----------



## Doney (9. Oktober 2009)

condemned... 

u-bahn:
wie immer wdurchsucht man nach einigen besiegten junkies die räume nach erste-hilfe-packs oder wffen... und man will so nen schrank aufmachen un so ne junkiebraut kommt laut schreiend herausgesprungen und brezelt dir ne rohrleitung ins face... 

mann ich sag euch... so ein kot... konnt gestern kaum schlafen, so viel adrenalin hat ich im blut


----------

